# Cant pm-suspend

## russell91320

I can suspend my computer. According to the logs it looks like it does suspend to ram but the computer never does. The back light does turn off on my keyboard and if i hit a key the back light (on my keyboard) turns back on but the computer doesnt do anything. 

I've tried without the nvidia driver and it does the same. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. 

Here is a snippet from pm-suspend.log

```
Sat Apr 21 15:03:13 EDT 2012: Running hooks for suspend.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend:

Linux beater 3.3.2+ #7 SMP Sat Apr 21 13:22:49 EDT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   57271  20 

hwmon_vid               1988  0 

coretemp                5126  0 

usbhid                 30451  0 

nvidia              12245180  30 

sr_mod                 11092  0 

cdrom                  29129  1 sr_mod

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:       6115480    1033816    5081664          0        548     543552

-/+ buffers/cache:     489716    5625764

Swap:      4193956          0    4193956

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00logging suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend:

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

Blacklisting 01grub.

Blacklisting 90clock.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/00powersave suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/01grub suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/49bluetooth suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend:

Unloading kernel module fuse...FATAL: Module fuse is in use.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/functions: line 89: log: command not found

Failed.

Unloading kernel module hwmon_vid...Done.

Unloading kernel module coretemp...Done.

Unloading kernel module usbhid...Done.

Unloading kernel module nvidia...FATAL: Module nvidia is in use.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/functions: line 89: log: command not found

Failed.

Unloading kernel module sr_mod...Done.

Unloading kernel module cdrom...Done.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/75modules suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/90clock suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/94cpufreq suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend:

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend:

nVidia binary video drive detected, not using quirks.

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/98video-quirk-db-handler suspend suspend: success.

Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend:

kernel.acpi_video_flags = 0

/usr/lib64/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video suspend suspend: success.

Sat Apr 21 15:03:14 EDT 2012: performing suspend

```

Emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.56 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.14.1-r3, 3.3.2+ x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.3.2+-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-gentoo-2.1

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 21 Apr 2012 12:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p24

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:          2.7.3, 3.2.2-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.7-r5

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.1

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.9.3

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.4_p6-r1, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.5

sys-devel/binutils:       2.22-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r3

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.3 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.14.1-r3

Repositories: gentoo my_local_overlay sunrise multimedia

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -mtune=generic -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/mnt/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--quiet"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="en_US"                                                                                                                                                                   

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"                                                                                                                                              

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                                                                                                                 

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                                                 

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                                                                                                         

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                                                                            

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                                      

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                                         

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /var/lib/layman/sunrise /var/lib/layman/multimedia"                                                                                        

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                                                                                                                                 

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 berkdb branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gdu gif gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit ppds pppd qt3support qt4 readline sdl semantic-desktop session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd tiff truetype udev unicode usb vdpau vorbis wxwidgets x x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xorg xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Uname -a 

```
Linux beater 3.3.2+ #8 SMP Sat Apr 21 15:11:00 EDT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

----------

## abulak

Have You found a solution?

It happens for me since kernel-3.3, so I'm stuck at 3.2

m

----------

## abulak

I finally found out what was wrong.

See this commit.

After

```
echo 0 > /sys/power/pm_async
```

my laptop suspends peacefully.

hope this helps

----------

